# Was ist ein Gelbling?



## goldfisch (15. Mai 2012)

in einem nicht besonders ergiebigen Thema wurde dieser Satz gepostet :

"Völlig ungeeignet für den Gartenteich sind folgende Fische: 
Schwarzer __ Katzenwels 
__ Zwergwels, __ Wels, __ Waller, Gelbling, __ Hecht...."

Mich interessiert was das für ein Fisch ist. Katja weis es auch nicht.

Nach der Suche im Internet scheint die o.g. Aussage zuerst auf einer kommerziellen Seite aufgetaucht sein und geistert seit dem durch die Foren.

Gibt es einen Handelsnamen  oder eine schweizer, deutsche, österreichische... Regionalbezeichnung für einen (Teich)Fisch?

Verdächtig wären Formen von __ Schmerlen oder Donaubarsche (eventuell ganz weit im Süden noch Schleimfisch) die aber auf Grund Ihres Schutzstatus nicht auf Stocklisten auftauchen werden. Auch kennt Fischbase kein entsprechendes Synonym,

Eine andere Möglichkeit: der "Redakteur" hat einfach aus dem englischen übersetzt, in UK wurde bis vor einigen Jahren noch viel importiert. Vielleicht irgend ein Sonnenfisch, Shiner oder Springbarsch ?

Vielleicht kennt jemand  den Begriff.

viele Grüße Jürgen


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

Hallo Jürgen,

der Gelbling ist ein Schmetterling und damit natürlich wirklich völlig ungeeignet für den Gartenteich... 

Spaß beiseite - interessante Frage - wo sind die Fachleute???


----------



## Lucy79 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

perca flavescens   Gelbbarsch vermutlich    ( Amerikanischer Flussbarsch)


----------



## canis (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

Gelbling ist mir als Art unbekannt. Aber wie es so ist mit den deutschen Trivialnamen von Tieren, unterscheiden diese sich je nach Region stark, weshalb man sie für allgemein zugängliche Informationen (etwa im WWW) besser nicht verwendet.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

Hi Jürgen,

Gelbling = xanthistische Farbformen einer Fischart werden so bezeichnet (z.B Goldelritzen, Goldschleien, Goldbarben, "Albinowaller" sind alles __ Gelblinge)

MfG Frank


----------



## goldfisch (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

Hallo Frank,
Du denkst an die Farbform des heimischen __ Wels? Dieser wird tradionell in Tschechien in Teichwirtschaften gezogen und als Sonnenwels verkauft. 
Wenn ich mir die Ursprungseite anschaue, hatte mich eigentlich der Übersetzungsfehler des amerikanischen Barsches überzeugt.
Jürgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Was ist ein Gelbling?*

Hi Jürgen,

der Quelle von wo der oben zitierte Text her stammt würd ich eh nicht besonders trauen, wer die verfasst hat kennt sich mit Fischen nämlich nicht besonders aus - das steht so ähnlich auch im Mergus Gartenteich drin, ist höchstwahrscheinlich dort abgeschrieben worden

schwarzer __ Katzenwels und __ Zwergwels sind nämlich beides Ameiurus melas - die gleiche Art

gleiches gilt für __ Wels und __ Waller (beides die Art Silurus glanis)

Perca flavescens kann man als "Gelbling" eigentlich ausschließen, die Art wurde noch nicht nach Europa importiert 
(der gelbe __ Flußbarsch wird von vielen Ichthyologen auch nur als Variante des heimischen Flußbarsch angesehenda er sich von dem heimischen wohl nur durch die lehmfarbige Grundfärbung unterscheidet)

Ob die oben genannten in einen Gartenteich passen hängt ja auch immer von der Teichgröße ab (der obrige Katzenwels ist ja kein echter Raubfisch wie __ Hecht, Wels, __ Zander, kapitaler Flußbarsch sondern omnivor was carnivore Kost angeht, frißt hauptsächlich Kleintiere wie __ Würmer, Insektenlarven, Fischlaich/Brut, was auch jeder "Friedfisch" im Teich macht). In einem 4000l -5000l Teich fressen auch Koi oder Goldfische was ins Maul paßt radikal weg

MfG Frank


----------

